# Solar and Wind growing while trump's coal is shrinking...



## JimH52

Solar and wind are booming, while coal keeps shrinking - CNN

trump's efforts to take us back to the 1950's are going to fail.  trump appears to wish that the US fails along with his coal...


----------



## Tax Man

tRump is a looser and so is coal.


----------



## Confounding

Green energy still has a long, long way to go. Despite all of the progress so far the problem is actually more difficult than ever as places like Africa and India start to industrialize more.


----------



## depotoo

Tax Man said:


> tRump is a looser and so is coal.


~loser~


Coal Makes a Comeback


----------



## JimH52

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

trump will lesson regulations protecting the environment until...yes....coal will probably make a comeback....then after he is gone watch people start dying from contaminated ground water....


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

cheaper cleaner (shake an American wild catters hand )natural gas was already doing coal in. renewables have barley scratched the surface of meeting The United States energy demands ...despite being a world leader in wind and solar electrical output  ...as Chinese and Indian coal demand and New Chink and dot head coal plant constructions with life spans of half a century continue to grow by leaps and bounds. theirs nothing wrong with exporting or burning  American coal ...

and good luck with the Chinese and Indians care bear ... i mean ya really don't believe they're going to shut a generating station that has a 50 year life span and shut it down OR even convert it in 5?10 years? ...you got a better chance of changing the weather with taxes and regulations 

That would be none

domestic coal production  for steel is up three percent 
over all production up 1 percent in Appalachia 
western production down 2

(all three from 52 week avg )


----------



## Wyatt earp

JimH52 said:


> Solar and wind are booming, while coal keeps shrinking - CNN
> 
> trump's efforts to take us back to the 1950's are going to fail.  trump appears to wish that the US fails along with his coal...




the 1950's are sure better then the year 1300 which the left wants to take us back to.


----------



## JimH52

Most US coal plants are contaminating groundwater with toxins, analysis finds

Hey...a few people die...what does trump care....?


----------



## fncceo

JimH52 said:


> trump's efforts to take us back to the 1950's are going to fail.



Too bad, the '50s were awesome


----------



## Wyatt earp

JimH52 said:


> Most US coal plants are contaminating groundwater with toxins, analysis finds
> 
> Hey...a few people die...what does trump care....?




yup you have no problem with a half million or so dying each year due to no fossil fuel right?

Do fumes from cooking smoke kill 600,000 Africans yearly? | Africa Check

*Do fumes from cooking smoke kill 600,000 Africans yearly?*

A policy think-tank has tweeted that indoor air pollution caused by cooking smoke kills 600,000 Africans every year. But estimating such deaths is not that exact.

Researched by Vinayak Bhardwaj






Indoor air pollution is a massive public health problem across the world. That is because three billion people are thought to cook and heat their homes with open fires and simple stoves burning wood, animal dung, crop waste (known as biomass) and coal.

Breathing in fumes from cooking smoke kills 600,000 Africans each year, a policy think-tank called the Africa Progress Panel tweeted recently.

Could the number of deaths be that high?

*Estimating deaths due to risk factors tricky*



The Africa Progress Panel’s tweet on 4 November 2016.
The Africa Progress Panel consists of a forum of 10 prominent people, including former UN secretary-general Kofi Annan and humanitarian and former first lady of Mozambique, Graça Machel. They aim to influence policy in Africa.

We asked the think-tank for the source of its claim, which is also repeated in an article on its website. We have not yet received a reply but will update this report if we do.

In general, estimating deaths due to risk factors such as air pollution is tricky, a professor of environmental epidemiology at the Swiss Tropical and Public Health Institute, Martin Roosli,  told Africa Check.

This is because you cannot directly observe the numbers of deaths. When people die as a result of breathing in fumes from burning solid fuels, they usually die of breathing difficulties caused by acute and chronic respiratory diseases.

Deaths due to three lung diseases, in particular, are usually linked to burning solid fuels for cooking: acute lower respiratory infections in children under five, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease and lung cancer in people older than 30.

To determine the number of deaths that can be attributed to a risk factor, such as cooking smoke, researchers work out how many people are exposed to it. From previous studies, they would know what the relative risk is of dying from a disease caused by indoor air pollution.

The resulting fraction would be multiplied by the total number of deaths in a given country in a given year to get an estimate of the number of deaths due to the risk factor.


----------



## JimH52

fncceo said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump's efforts to take us back to the 1950's are going to fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, the '50s were awesome
Click to expand...


Yeah....so very WHITE!


----------



## DGS49

Leftists are SO stupid!

Trump is attempting to reinvigorate the U.S. coal industry via sales to foreign countries.  This is no secret.

The reduction in coal - for - electricity here has nothing to do with coal's environmental impacts, but rather the recent availability of MUCH CHEAPER natural gas.  It's all about money, and thank God for that.


----------



## fncceo

JimH52 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump's efforts to take us back to the 1950's are going to fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, the '50s were awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....so very WHITE!
Click to expand...


You say that like it's a bad thing.  My lack, or abundance, of Melanin, doesn't having anything to do with me as a human being.


----------



## depotoo

https://www.usu.edu/ipe/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Reliability-Solar-Full-Report.pdf

[URL="https://cornwallalliance.org/2018/03/why-solar-and-wind-are-not-the-future/"]Why Solar and Wind Are Not the Future





[/URL]
Solar and wind both need battery backup, and despite the falling costs of installation, the technology is far from competing with conventional energy sources. Today, solar and windtogether constitute only 0.8 percent of global energy. That is an insignificant percentage, given the energy demands of the industrialized world.

If Solar And Wind Are So Cheap, Why Are They Making Electricity So Expensive?
Big Green Inc. - IER


----------



## the other mike

Confounding said:


> Green energy still has a long, long way to go. Despite all of the progress so far the problem is actually more difficult than ever as places like Africa and India start to industrialize more.


What problem is more difficult ?
We are at least 30 years behind where we should be on green energy because of politicians being owned by the fossil fuel industry. Jimmy Carter installed solar panels on the roof of the White House and the first thing Ronald ( Iran Contra boy) Reagan did was remove them in 1981.


----------



## Confounding

Angelo said:


> What problem is more difficult ?



Replacing fossil fuels is a bigger task than before because less wealthy but very populated parts of the world are starting to industrialize. Green energy accounts for a smaller percentage of the global energy supply than it did 10 years ago.


----------



## the other mike

Confounding said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What problem is more difficult ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacing fossil fuels is a bigger task than before because less wealthy but very populated parts of the world are starting to industrialize. Green energy accounts for less of the global energy supply than it did 10 years ago.
Click to expand...

That's us. Thinking 10 years behind while China is planning 40 years ahead.


----------



## Confounding

Angelo said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What problem is more difficult ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacing fossil fuels is a bigger task than before because less wealthy but very populated parts of the world are starting to industrialize. Green energy accounts for less of the global energy supply than it did 10 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's us. Thinking 10 years behind while China is planning 40 years ahead.
Click to expand...


I'm on board with green energy, but I think we should be pumping money into R&D rather than subsidizing companies so they can mass produce shit that just isn't ready to compete with fossil fuel. Once we learn to make better panels we won't need Uncle Sam to prop up companies in the private sector.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Wyatt earp

Angelo said:


> View attachment 248783
> View attachment 248784
> View attachment 248785
> View attachment 248788 View attachment 248787


----------



## SandSquid

DGS49 said:


> Leftists are SO stupid!
> 
> Trump is attempting to reinvigorate the U.S. coal industry via sales to foreign countries.  This is no secret.
> 
> The reduction in coal - for - electricity here has nothing to do with coal's environmental impacts, but rather the recent availability of MUCH CHEAPER natural gas.  It's all about money, and thank God for that.


And don't forget coal is more expensive than renewables.  So now forces to close our plants and sell and lose jobs.

So why with all that effort are coal exports down from their highs under Obama?   You are saying the goal is spend billions on this to export less and use less than Obama did?  Wow


----------



## SandSquid

bear513 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248783
> View attachment 248784
> View attachment 248785
> View attachment 248788 View attachment 248787
Click to expand...

Brought to you by OPEC.  our princes need your billions to keep flowing.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Angelo said:


> View attachment 248783
> View attachment 248784
> View attachment 248785
> View attachment 248788 View attachment 248787


Could we get some pictures of Chinese pollution and Chinese coal smog?


----------



## the other mike

Shrimpbox said:


> Could we get some pictures of Chinese pollution and Chinese coal smog?


That's an old talking point- they have a 40-year plan of phasing out coal.
Do we have a 40 year plan for anything ? After we just wasted 20 years in the Middle East.


----------



## Shrimpbox

That is not an old point. It is true today as China increases its coal plant building. Nobody has a 40 year plan cause no one can foresee the future that far ahead. Smart people know that.


----------



## the other mike

Shrimpbox said:


> That is not an old point. It is true today as China increases its coal plant building. Nobody has a 40 year plan cause no one can foresee the future that far ahead. Smart people know that.


They have a 40 year plan which they began implementing in the mid-late 80's and early 90's for eventual goals to be met by 2030.

China's energy plans – Physics World

Why China, and not the US, is the leader in solar power

China Takes Control of Cobalt Mines as It Advances Its Battery Industry for Electric Vehicles

http://www.worldwatch.org/system/files/182 China Energy.pdf
Figure 3. China’s Small Hydropower Installed Capacity and Power Generation, 1985–2009 . .  Figure 4. China’s Installed Wind Power Capacity, 1992–2008 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Figure 5. Chinese Solar Cell Production and Installation, 2000–08 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Figure 6. China’s Installed Solar Hot Water Capacity, 1997–2009 .


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

*China is building coal power again*

Feng Hao
28.09.2018

中文版本



Experts are calling for the government to return to cutting capacity after policy reversal, reports *Feng Hao*






Will this year’s sudden leap in demand for power end China’s two-year policy of reducing coal-power capacity? (Image: V.T. Polywoda）

*Updated Sept. 27

CoalSwarm published a report on September 26 warning that 259 gigawatts of coal power capacity – equivalent to the entire coal power fleet of the United States – is being built in China despite government policies restricting new builds. 

This blog reported last month that China was building 46 gigawatts of coal power that had been shelved or suspended, and which was discovered by CoalSwarm through an analysis of satellite imagery. 

The new estimate by CoalSwarm takes the 46 gigawatts found by satellite imagery and adds other projects in the pre-construction/construction phase, as well as 57 gigawatts of shelved projects that seem likely to go online in the near future. 

Professor Yuan Jiahai of North China Electric Power University told _chinadialogue_ that China loosened its restrictions on new coal-fired power construction in five provinces earlier this year. He is confident that China can keep its total coal power capacity within the 1100-gigawatt ceiling announced in the 13th Five-Year Plan, which runs through to 2020.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

*China Building New Coal Plants Equal to Entire US Capacity*
BY MIMI NGUYEN LY
October 7, 2018 Updated: October 7, 2018
Share

China is building hundreds of new coal-fired power plants capable of generating a total of 259 gigawatts (GW) of electricity—that’s equal to the entire existing U.S. coal fleet of around 266 GW, findings by advocacy and research group CoalSwarm show.

Most of the new developments owe to a rapid rise in coal plant permit approvals by China’s provincial authorities from late 2014 to early 2016, according to the report, released Sept. 20. As much as a three-fold increase in coal plant permits were observed in 2015 compared to 2013.
China Building New Coal Plants Equal to Entire US Capacity


----------



## SandSquid

Deplorable Yankee said:


> *China Building New Coal Plants Equal to Entire US Capacity*
> BY MIMI NGUYEN LY
> October 7, 2018 Updated: October 7, 2018
> Share
> 
> China is building hundreds of new coal-fired power plants capable of generating a total of 259 gigawatts (GW) of electricity—that’s equal to the entire existing U.S. coal fleet of around 266 GW, findings by advocacy and research group CoalSwarm show.
> 
> Most of the new developments owe to a rapid rise in coal plant permit approvals by China’s provincial authorities from late 2014 to early 2016, according to the report, released Sept. 20. As much as a three-fold increase in coal plant permits were observed in 2015 compared to 2013.
> China Building New Coal Plants Equal to Entire US Capacity



Difference between a socialist market economy and a free market.   You and Bernie must love that one.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

When did renewable energy start to divide people on political lines ?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Flat Broke & Busted: German Wind Turbine Maker Senvion’s Spectacular Financial Collapse
Wind energy suffers tough year in Europe with 12 nations failing to install a single turbine


----------



## JimH52

Manonthestreet said:


> Flat Broke & Busted: German Wind Turbine Maker Senvion’s Spectacular Financial Collapse
> Wind energy suffers tough year in Europe with 12 nations failing to install a single turbine



While trump lies about the rebirth of coal, China passes the US in renewable energy....
China Is Set To Become The World's Renewable Energy Superpower, According To New Report

And you stupid trumpettes believe RW nut job web sites....the US is being left behind because we have a mental midget in the White House....


----------



## Manonthestreet

JimH52 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flat Broke & Busted: German Wind Turbine Maker Senvion’s Spectacular Financial Collapse
> Wind energy suffers tough year in Europe with 12 nations failing to install a single turbine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While trump lies about the rebirth of coal, China passes the US in renewable energy....
> China Is Set To Become The World's Renewable Energy Superpower, According To New Report
> 
> And you stupid trumpettes believe RW nut job web sites....the US is being left behind because we have a mental midget in the White House....
Click to expand...

just the fats moron....now go read thread on the green economic Apocalypse in Australia. 
And then there is this
As of 2018, China’s coal capacity sits at 993 GW. The country is responsible for 48 percent of the world’s coal-fired power supply. China Building New Coal Plants Equal to Entire US Capacity


----------



## JimH52

Manonthestreet said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flat Broke & Busted: German Wind Turbine Maker Senvion’s Spectacular Financial Collapse
> Wind energy suffers tough year in Europe with 12 nations failing to install a single turbine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While trump lies about the rebirth of coal, China passes the US in renewable energy....
> China Is Set To Become The World's Renewable Energy Superpower, According To New Report
> 
> And you stupid trumpettes believe RW nut job web sites....the US is being left behind because we have a mental midget in the White House....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just the fats moron....now go read thread on the green economic Apocalypse in Australia.
> And then there is this
> As of 2018, China’s coal capacity sits at 993 GW. The country is responsible for 48 percent of the world’s coal-fired power supply. China Building New Coal Plants Equal to Entire US Capacity
Click to expand...


Coal IS NOT coming back dumb ass....grow a brain...


----------



## Likkmee

Costa Rica powered by renewable energy for 300 days - Energía16


----------



## Likkmee

How Chile accomplished its renewable energy boom


----------



## miketx

JimH52 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump's efforts to take us back to the 1950's are going to fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, the '50s were awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....so very WHITE!
Click to expand...

If it weren't for white people inventing tech, you idiots would never be able to show everyone how insane you are.


----------

